
Rolls-Royce has plans for an autonomous naval ship – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/13/16300866/rolls-royce-autonomous-ship-navy
======
w_t_payne
I can't let a post on autonomous ships slip past without at least mentioning
ASV Global: [https://www.asvglobal.com/](https://www.asvglobal.com/)

